# Lake of the Woods Fishing Report



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just returned from my first canadian LOW fishing adventure. It always amazes me how many people aren't working, like myself, in the middle of the week. Anyhow caught plenty of walleye in the 2-3 lb range with a couple bigger and a couple smaller. You know fishin is good when all the garbage cans at the cleaning stations are completely stuffed with walleyes to the top.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:sniper: Stuffed to the top!!!!! When is the MNDNR going to get it. A limit of 6 walleyes is too many. Ontario res is 4, NR is 2. Manitoba is 4. Most of the old timer fishermen and guides I talked to say 6 is too many especially with the number of fishermen and women out there now. I would like my grandchildern to be able to enjoy the same great fishing I enjoy now. I fish Ontario as a NR with my wife. 4 walleyes is more than enough for our evening meal. What does everyone else think???? We can't kill ducks in July.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I feel 6 fish is too many myself. There's not a lot of guys throwing fish back. I witness it all day.

I fish North Dakota in the hot days of summer. They have a problem with too many walleyes. :lost:

I think 4 would be a good number.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I would like to see 4 or less. I watch on the lake we normally fish and almost every walleye that gets caught gets kept regardless of size. I have said it before but if you are that hard up for fish go to the store or get a second job. :huh:


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I agree too!

4 would be a good limit. They talked about lowering it this spring but it got shot down.

At least some of the experimental slot limits lakes are starting to pay off.


----------

